# Regular Production Bolivar Gold Medals ????



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Supposedly there will be a regular production BGM again. It seems they turned up in the 2006 price lists for spain at about $11. Does anyone know anything about this?

http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion1c/opcion1ceng.html

They are in the price list ??????


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

My guess is it made it on the list by mistake. Probably an old listing that never got deleted. Unless it's going to be produced in large numbers the price would be a lot more. They were about 30.00, when they did they limited run a few years ago. There are other misprints there also. It says Monte Robustos E.L. 06 and Party SD#3 06. These were both 01 E.L.'s and I'm sure they are not going to be released in 06 again.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Fredster said:


> There are other misprints there also. It says Monte Robustos E.L. 06 and Party SD#3 06. These were both 01 E.L.'s and I'm sure they are not going to be released in 06 again.


I don't think those are misprints, they are bringing back the 01 EL's for their 5th anniversary.

As for the Gold Metals? I have no idea.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Fredster said:


> My guess is it made it on the list by mistake. Probably an old listing that never got deleted. Unless it's going to be produced in large numbers the price would be a lot more. They were about 30.00, when they did they limited run a few years ago. There are other misprints there also. It says Monte Robustos E.L. 06 and Party SD#3 06. These were both 01 E.L.'s and I'm sure they are not going to be released in 06 again.


Read the following:



> Cuba's Edicion Limitada line for 2006 will be a re-run of some of the greatest hits of the Limitada concept which began in 2001. Three cigars will be produced: the Montecristo Robusto (4 7/8 inches by 50 ring) which first appeared in the Reserva del Milenio series in 1999 and was a Limitada 2000 selection; the Cohiba Piramide (6 1/8 inches by 52 ring), which also debuted in 1999 and was in the 2001 Limitada group and the Partagas Serie D No. 3, a 5 5/8-inch by 46-ring grand corona, which was also part of the Limitada 2001 series.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

OpusEx said:


> Read the following:


Interesting. I had not heard that on the E.L.'s. The Monte was pretty good, but I think the Party Pyramids blew the D3's away. Very similar to the old 94 and earlier blend. The Cohibas are starting to get very good now. I'm surprised they didn't do another run of the Hoyo Particulars. Those went faster than any of the other E.L.'s.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

1f1fan said:


> I don't think those are misprints, they are bringing back the 01 EL's for their 5th anniversary.
> 
> As for the Gold Metals? I have no idea.


Had not heard that, I still think it's a misprint on the Gold Medals. Have not heard anything about them becoming a reg. production smoke.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Had not heard that, I still think it's a misprint on the Gold Medals. Have not heard anything about them becoming a reg. production smoke.


:tpd: Niether did I. When I seen this I almost fell off the chair !


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> :tpd: Niether did I. When I seen this I almost fell off the chair !


I don't imagine the guys that paid 30.00+ ea. would be too happy!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Fredster said:


> I don't imagine the guys that paid 30.00+ ea. would be too happy!


And this is the reason for my post. You are exactly correct !


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, I have one of the newer production Gold Medals. I still haven't smoked it, but plan to soon. But even if they release them at $11 versus $30ish, I STILL don't know if they are worth twice what a BPC is. . .

I would likely buy a box of 10, but doubt I'd spring that kind of cash on a box of 25.

I guess I'll have to smoke the dang thing and report back.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

SuperT said:


> Well, I have one of the newer production Gold Medals. I still haven't smoked it, but plan to soon. But even if they release them at $11 versus $30ish, I STILL don't know if they are worth twice what a BPC is. . .
> 
> I would likely buy a box of 10, but doubt I'd spring that kind of cash on a box of 25.
> 
> I guess I'll have to smoke the dang thing and report back.


According to some guys I know that have smoked them, ( and these guys have exellent tastes and love Boli Petits) the Gold Medal blows the petit corona away. Worth double or triple a Boli Petit anyday. Have not smoked one myself.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

IMHO, it's all just speculation at this point. It could be a mistake or it could not be a mistake. They say it's the Spanish governments list that they do yearly. So, may'be they are bringing them back?? Also, $30 was a very inflated price...Since it was a special commission, you can expect the vendor to get his cut and Habanos to get their cut for doing the special run.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Well.... I too shall be watching this closely as it really doesn't make any sense at all unless Habanos is trying to capitalize off of their recent success. Who knows?

I just know that I am VERY excited about those Monte Robusto's making another round. They were among my faves. I wonder how much the blend will have changed since the original releases.

XXX


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

When these were commisioned Habanos said they would not produce them again for 2 years and that time has passed. I've heard they will be released this year but with it being Cuba who knows.

I got in on the original release and have smoked a few, they are far better than a Boli PC and should continue to improve. I don't think the value of the originals will drop to much in the long run and my guess is about $200-250/box of ten.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

cf2112 said:


> When these were commisioned Habanos said they would not produce them again for 2 years and that time has passed. I've heard they will be released this year but with it being Cuba who knows.


That's a good point with the amount of years that have passed. I think the stipulation is that a distributor can have a regional release, but after 2-3 years then Habanos S.A. can produce it if they want to. I can't wait for the RA Beli's to be available worldwide.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Supposedly there will be a regular production BGM again. It seems they turned up in the 2006 price lists for spain at about $11. Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion1c/opcion1ceng.html
> 
> They are in the price list ??????


I freakin' wish...


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> I freakin' wish...


No it's really happening supposedly...Confirmed by a vendor today


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I am going to be pissed if this is true. :tg


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

cvm4 said:


> No it's really happening supposedly...Confirmed by a vendor today


Sign me up for a few boxes.

I better heat up the oven :w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

MattK said:


> Sign me up for a few boxes.
> 
> I better heat up the oven :w


Take the foil off first !


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

cvm4 said:


> I can't wait for the RA Beli's to be available worldwide.


My sentiments exactly! Smoked another one of these this afternoon, MAN they are tasty. I can only imagine what they'll be like in another 5 yrs, but unless they release them to the general market, I'll probably never know cause these aren't gonna last that long and I just can't bring myself to go back to MO for another beating like the last one.

Or at least I can't bring myself to YET.

Sure hope these things actually make it to general release because I think that someday with a little time these could be even better than my beloved 8-9-8's

How sweet it is...

Gordo


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

The Prince said:


> I am going to be pissed if this is true. :tg


Ah, okay, I'll bite...why pissed?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Neuromancer said:


> Ah, okay, I'll bite...why pissed?


Lets say you spent $350 (or more) for a box of 10 special release, highly sought after, rare cigars...only to find out a short time later they are going to be in the regular production run and most likely sell for quite a bit less.....

yes, pissed is a good way to put it.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

1f1fan said:


> Lets say you spent $350 (or more) for a box of 10 special release, highly sought after, rare cigars...only to find out a short time later they are going to be in the regular production run and most likely sell for quite a bit less.....
> 
> yes, pissed is a good way to put it.


The cigars are still older than the current one, to ease the pain a little...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

For the most part I've never rushed to be the first to buy new Habanos. Mainly because most are not that good young and they are usually cheaper down the road. The Gold Medals were one of the few ones that were not available later, looks like they may though. I wouldn't worry too much about spending 30+ for the limited run. Usually when they commision a small run (like the Punch Robusto) quality is superb. Doubtful reg. production ones will be as good. Another plus for those that bought them, is now you have some mature ones and nobody else does.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

1f1fan said:


> Lets say you spent $350 (or more) for a box of 10 special release, highly sought after, rare cigars...only to find out a short time later they are going to be in the regular production run and most likely sell for quite a bit less.....
> 
> yes, pissed is a good way to put it.


Yes, but I would think that in boxes with date codes wouldn't the originals, and earlier years, retain their value?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Neuromancer said:


> Yes, but I would think that in boxes with date codes wouldn't the originals, and earlier years, retain their value?


I have not seen this situation before so I don't know what will happen to the value of the recent special commissioned boxes.

Keep in mind...something is only worth what people are willing pay for it. Will the 2-3 year age difference justify the price difference when the new boxes hit the market? The answer to that question will vary greatly.

Personally, I would not be happy with the news that a special, very limited cigar that I spent a lot of money on is being released for current production (at a greatly lower price)...but thats just me.


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

The collectors who puchased the LCDH German commissioned boxes with the hope of them being unique items for resale should be upset... :sb 

The aficionados that purchased these to smoke in 5, 10, 15 years etc. should be very happy that they have them... :w 

I also do not believe that the ones that will be released in 2006 will be the same as the german run... A unique batch of tobacco for a limited amount of cigars... In the end that is what every box becomes with age... The only difference is that more attention was given to the german batch in preproduction of tobacco selection, blending etc. which should be the determining factor in the experience that each one will give in the end...

Until they are released though... All of this is speculation until the smokes speak for themselves... 

Coming in 2006... $325 BGMs from LCDH vs. $90 BGMs regular production... :bx


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

If the above is true, it proves once again what type of people are running this business! (no honor, no tradition, just make a quick buck and focus on the short term profit!), to begin with, farmers decide on the type of tobacco best suited for our palates (based on disease control properties and not the smoke itself!), and their marketing back stabs the producers that want to bring back the small production cigars and unique tastes bck to the consumers. IMO the best way to preserve and make sure the continuity of good vitolas is: NOT to talk about them! Just give great, raving reviews about the cigars you hate most, this way ALTADIS will produce them in even larger numbers (and poorer qualities), and maybe, just maybe they leave your favourite vitolas alone!

Just imagine the poor German guy (just a figure of speech!) - who went through all the trouble and labor of love to bring this cigar back, all the research, travel, etc. and then most probably he didn't get an iron clad contract with Habanos SA, and now this!

When I bought a few boxes back then, they said they (LCDH) were going to have a second batch produced later - that was last year. However, if the second batch surfaces from Spain or elsewhere at $90 a box, I would be very (very) surprised since even if they (ALTADIS) decide to release BGM's themselves, why sell it at lower prices when at the same time they can make more profit - basically, if ALTADIS suites are going to step on Mr. Wolters toes, why wouldn't they maximize their profit and sell them more than $90 a box!
I am saying this because I believe the only reason why ALTADIS attempts at quality improvements is just reaction to the market forces (for example after they screwed up the quality in '99-'00 and Habanos 2000 wrapper, etc. caused them difficulty moving stock, that's perhaps why we see quality improvements of post 2001), I don't think there is any labor of love and true dedication going on - except at the ground level of local managers or tobacco men in Cuba who have dedicated their lives to the leaf,, but the suites in Paris and Spain suck on their EL's and keep thinking of the "large" picture rather than the beautiful site of the little picture of a perfect, great looking cigar with silky El Corojo wrapper! :s

On the other hand, producing similar vitolas or copying them after the first special production did not happen with the 96 Salomones - although many more salomones were produced after those of Mr. Wolters - that special production remains very unique and demands even higher prices as they keep going up in smoke!

the saga continues,,

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Quote from CA 
http://www.cigaraficionado.com

"The Germans are ahead of the English on the "market-specific" smokes, however. In fact, they have taken it a step further. A cigar shop in Cologne, La Casa del Habano, has just reintroduced the Bolivar Gold Medal in packs of ten. The lonsdale-sized smoke, with a 42 ring, hasn't been made since the 1980s.

I haven't smoked one of the new ones, but the packaging alone, which was copied exactly down to the bright gold foil inset, is to die for. The cigars sell for 16 euros (about $21) each. All are made in the Partagas factory. Only 1,000 boxes were made.

"Partagas made the blend according to the original," said Christoph Wolters, who manages the shop in Cologne and oversaw the production of the new cigar. Wolters is the same man who had the Partagas factory produce the Salomon II in 1996, which is a legend among cigar aficionados.

Wolters is one of the best-connected tobacco men in the Cuban cigar business. He convinced the Partagas factory to discreetly make a limited production of the Salmones in the mid-1990s. Only 5,000 of the large shaped cigars were produced. They are sold in individually numbered, specially designed wooden humidors (all different in style) with two bundles of 25 cigars each. They cost about $10,000 each in the beginning and continue to sell for about the same price at auction and from private individuals.

So -- thankfully for Cuban cigar lovers -- Wolters is back at it again. "We ordered these as special-production Gold Medals two years ago," added Wolters. "The Gold Medal was one of the great Cuban cigars. I just had to have it made again."


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I've not read the entire thread, but the Gold Medals were never removed from the Habanos SA production. These have always been available on paper, even though they never had any produced. So, I doubt there would have ever been an agreement to not produce them again after Christopher had some commissioned.
The LCDH Cologne Gold Medals will always retain their value over the regular production runs, if they are in fact, kept intact. The value will be in the packaging as a limited run item. Even if Habanos SA produced another thousand boxes at the same time and releases a regular release with the same date codes. They may end up being the same cigars inside, but technically they ARE NOT the same. I would and do not feel ripped off for having bought the LCDH special commissioned boxes and although my three boxes have been smoked up, I would also have no fear that in the future these will be worth more than a regular production box. Packaging plays a huge part in the value of a collectible cigar.


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

Matt R said:


> I've not read the entire thread, but the Gold Medals were never removed from the Habanos SA production. These have always been available on paper, even though they never had any produced. So, I doubt there would have ever been an agreement to not produce them again after Christopher had some commissioned.
> The LCDH Cologne Gold Medals will always retain their value over the regular production runs, if they are in fact, kept intact. The value will be in the packaging as a limited run item. Even if Habanos SA produced another thousand boxes at the same time and releases a regular release with the same date codes. They may end up being the same cigars inside, but technically they ARE NOT the same. I would and do not feel ripped off for having bought the LCDH special commissioned boxes and although my three boxes have been smoked up, I would also have no fear that in the future these will be worth more than a regular production box. Packaging plays a huge part in the value of a collectible cigar.


good one Matt! packaging is it! (I've never had one of those packages before!) send me an empty box and I will tell you what kind of cigar was lying there!  
I think you've got a good point though, on the other hand Mr. Wolter's 96 Salomon would be a good example of how his BGM's would sell in the future! after the 96 Salomons we've seen loads of others - from farmies to Cuaba etc., but that original production carries on a myth of its own,,


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

ESP said:


> but that original production carries on a myth of its own,,


Exactly! Much the same as a 70's BGM, it'll still be worth a helluva a lot more than an '06.


----------

